# S&P 500 index analysis video



## charttv (17 October 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have prepared a technical analysis video of the S&P 500 here http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/sp500oct1705/sp500oct1705.html

I'm aware that the end is abruptly cut off but i think it's not bad for an early effort. Perhaps you may find some useful insights?


----------



## happytrader (18 October 2005)

How Excellent Malcolm!

Really enjoyed that. Fine piece of analysis!

Cheers

Happytrader


----------

